# TO give or not to give bordetella vac



## vicki dickey (Jul 5, 2011)

I would like to hear opinions on giving bordettella vacs (kennel cough) especially for show dogs or dogs that are trialed, boarded, go to practice classes, etc. At the shows there is always a lot of conversations on this. Some say there are so many strains of kennel cough the vaccine is not going to help-others wouldnt go without. I have heard its only a "cold" anyway and nothing to worry about. I have read it can be worse than just a cold. I have always given them. Several of my dogs are coming due and I wonder do I or dont I? I am on a 3 year schedule for the DHLPP and rabies and think even that is too much vaccinating. But I thought the bordetella was like our yearly flu shot and I akways get one of those and wonder if I raelly need to.LOL


----------



## Marta Wajngarten (Jul 30, 2006)

My vote: absolutely not.

It's not like our flu, it's like our cold. If your dog is healthy it's not an issue. If your dog is not, I would still not consider the vaccine but instead would monitor him more closely and would do a vet check if he did pick it up. 

The vaccine is useless, protects against a fraction of the causes of KC (it has many strains as you mentioned), and possibly makes dogs more vulnerable to it as well as spreads it. Better prevention is to keep the fascility clean, air moving, have the dogs as stress free as possible, and NOT bring in any vaccinated dogs that might be shedding it.

Google it, there are a lot of very good articles out there why this vaccine should not be given. 

I run a doggy daycare and tell my clients not to do it, most don't some do as they also board their dog out of the city or go to classes that require it. If any one ever gets kc when it goes around the dog parks, it's always the dogs who have been vaccinated. Even when they are clearly exposed to infected dogs, the non vaccinated ones never seem to pick it up. I am generalizing from a fairly small sample, but that has been my experience. I know a few other dog biz owners who are also against the KC vaccine and recommend against it and none of them have also had any issues with any outbreaks and share similar experiences.


----------



## vicki dickey (Jul 5, 2011)

Marta thank you for responding. I actually had the appts. set up and after reading your reply cancelled them. I googled it as you suggested and was surprised to read the cons against this vaccination. I have had dogs for years going to shows and only had one case. A rescue dog I was fostering came down with it a day after it was here. One of my dogs that had the vaccine picked it up. It was not bad but the vaccine was worthless for her. Thanks again


----------



## mel boschwitz (Apr 23, 2010)

One of our vaccinated SAR dogs got KC so bad he got tracheobronchitis as well. My non vaccinated SAR dog has been exposed to the same things he has (and him) , and never gotten it. My vet doesnt recommend it, ( or any other vaccines beyond puppy shots and rabies every 3 yrs.). It CAN be worse than a cold, but like already said, the vaccine only covers a few strains. And unlike the flu vaccine for humans, which is adjusted to cover the most common strains that are going around at the time, I dont believe KC vaccine is.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

From my understanding (not verified fact) there are different strains of KC in different areas. Giving it for your area may be useless when traveling into a different areas of the country.
I traveled quite a bit in the 80-90s for both OB and Breed. Never gave the shots and never had a problem. 
I think it's more of a concern for pups and young dogs.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

I have only given it when I have been forced to in order to get into a class. 

The one I struggle with more is lepto for dogs out in the woods, farmlands, swamps a lot. A vaccine with possibly serious issues and low effectiveness though some.


----------



## eric squires (Oct 16, 2008)

I can tell you that it may not protect against all strains. That being said at the facility where i work we had a major ongoing problem with kennel cough until we started vaccinating all incoming dogs. Now it is only an occassional dog that is affected. It is like night and day compared to when we did not vaccinate.


----------



## Michele Fleury (Jun 4, 2009)

I agree with Marta. It's not necessary. I have argued against it when it is required for K9 training seminars and won because research does not support its necessity. My dog is healthy, and if she picks something up, it's on me. Usually not a serious issue for healthy dogs that get out and about other dogs on a regular basis. Just say no!


----------

